# SAI delete resistor question



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

So i keep see people discussing using a resistor once the SAI is deleted. Where does thi resistor go? What type of resistor is it? Does it eliminate the CEL?


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

snip the electrical plug going into sai pump, solder in resitor to wires, tuck, no it doesnt get rid of the CEL you need it coded out, and its a 330 ohm 10 watt... i have all my parts im just waiting on my software


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

I thought you needed to run it off the EGR plug, but I could be wrong I haven't takin care of mine yet. Good luck with it though.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

i think thegrey did it and posted it in the wire tuck thread and i wanna say another thread too, maybe a software thread... can't recall then there are a few other cats that have done it that have posted in other threads as well, dig around youll find it, search might help better than me (no attitude) :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Actually its these not 10w
But it must be coded out

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------

